# What's nascar?



## LANNY (Mar 13, 2009)

No kidding, just got handed Bristol tickets for saturday in a luxury box!!!! FREE . I've never been to a nascar race, but you can bet your butt I'm going now.....Lanny


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Mar 13, 2009)

very nice, you'll have a blast, dont forget pics!!!!


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 25, 2009)

uhhh,go fast turn left ,repeat as needed


----------



## gink595 (Mar 25, 2009)

Whats Nascar... Bristol?? A big :censored:ing party, thats what it is


----------



## Rookie1 (Mar 25, 2009)

A coworker of mine goes every couple of years. I think he forgot half of what went on cause of the beer. Somewhere in there he said it was alot of fun


----------



## sawinredneck (Apr 2, 2009)

A buddy scored tickets to Texas Sunday. Fuel and fly and I am there!!
But I have better needs for the money right now. It sucks being responsible!


----------



## Blue Ox (Apr 3, 2009)

Couple years ago 8 of us went to Atlanta - Had a private suite, bartender, food buffet, pit passes, garage passes - It was totally awesome. The garage pass was worth its weight in gold...needless to say - we all had a blast.


----------



## cord arrow (Apr 3, 2009)

About as interesting as watching paint dry.

Wheeling rednecks gone politically correct.

In my life time. Whoda' thunk it???


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 3, 2009)

cord arrow said:


> About as interesting as watching paint dry.
> 
> Wheeling rednecks gone politically correct.
> 
> In my life time. Whoda' thunk it???




LOL!!!

Fines for fighting in the pits even!!

If ya want to see lowlifes getting drunk and acting stooopid around fast cars these days, ya gotta pay the big money and go to an F1 race.

The best Rapper is white, the best Golfer is black, Moonshiners have gone legit, Harley riders are socially accepted at all levels.

Ignore the Biblical stuff goin' on in the world, the signs of the Apocalypse are on Mainstream TV!!! LOL!!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## winterhawk2 (Apr 9, 2009)

*NASCAR is....*

.... the professional wrestling of auto racing.


----------



## sawinredneck (Apr 9, 2009)

winterhawk2 said:


> .... the professional wrestling of auto racing.



You do realize this is a forum full of tree cutting chainsaw hugging rednecks, right?


----------



## winterhawk2 (Apr 10, 2009)

sawinredneck said:


> You do realize this is a forum full of tree cutting chainsaw hugging rednecks, right?



... and your point is......???


----------



## sawinredneck (Apr 10, 2009)

winterhawk2 said:


> ... and your point is......???



I wasn't sure if you meant that as a compliment, or an insult.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (May 4, 2009)

*Talladega win, Great*

How about the race at Talladega, Single file racing is boring the way they have the cars set up nowadays. Although a great finish!:biggrinbounce2:

Then you have you have the big name racers who sit at the back didddling their thumbs or whatever they do back there instead of trying to race.

Just like last year, Edwards charges to the front near the end of race after sitting in 43 spot all day. Obviously he was bored sick all day and again he caused a big wreck at the end just like last year. 

The ending was great though, as our hometown rookie won the race after holding his line against the likes of Edwards coming across his nose attempting to block Keslowski's pass for the win.

ON a side note I wrote the city mayor and council of his win and they want to present him with a letter of appreciation. The thing is he has to come to a city council meeting and listen to them discuss taxes,building codes,trash pick ups first, What a rip for Brad!!!!!!!:bang:

Our city council sounds like those resort share places where you listen to a purchase rant before you get the toaster.


----------



## capetrees (May 9, 2009)

Whats NASCAR?

Non

Athletic

Sport

Centered

Around 

Rednecks


----------

